

Programming Music - ntrepid8
http://joshaust.in/2013/05/programming-music/

======
LordBritishSD
I agree that music helps to induce a trance-like state that can be highly
effective for coding. I also agree that upbeat music without lyrics is most
effective (I listen to trance and new age instrumental while coding). What I
don't agree with is insisting that your entire team listen to the same thing.

~~~
ntrepid8
You're right that everyone shouldn't have to listen to the same thing. It's
not like that. Sometimes we all want to hear something on the stereo but
sometimes we use headphones.

The unofficial policy is that if a programmer has headphones on you are not
allowed to interrupt them.

